# Believing in "Antioxidants" to Thwart Cancer



## imp (Sep 21, 2015)

Sitting here munching on very dark chocolate. Purportedly high in the flavonoids "preventing" some cancers. So we learned, if the chocolate bar is labeled "80%" Cacao, the 20% remaining, almost, is sugar. 100% cacao is I believe "Baking Chocolate", like my Mother used in virtually every chocolate dish. Early on, a grabbed a hunk, began munching, UGH! Horrible, dull taste! I now know she added oodles of sugar to make those wonderful icings! So, does consuming dark chocolate (minimal sugar) really help "guard" against cancer. ho knows.

But, even if it doesn't, believing it _might _provides that provocative incentive to say, hell with my diet, I'm preventing cancer!

Seems there are many flavonoids, or antioxidants. Many reside in the most highly-colored fruits & vegetables. Indeed, the very colorful blueberry juice and pomegranate juice are said to be among the best. I've wondered about red cabbage, red onions, beets, etc. No info there, but I'm looking. 

If only we could predict a future deficiency in our body's make-up, regarding these anti-inflammatories, we could _concentrate _our eating habits accordingly, as we went along. It's a long-term thing, though. Do we encourage reduction of carbs early-on, and sugars, limit the "bad things" from the kids' diets, hoping to spare them grief decades down their roads?

I ponder these imponderables often. Got few answers, so now and then, I munch on dark chocolate!    imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

Like you said, if you believe it will help then no harm done.

Me, I'm a fatalist - I believe if you're going to get the Big C you'll get it, no matter what you do. It's just a roll of the cosmic dice.


----------



## chic (Sep 22, 2015)

There's too much sugar in dark chocolate for me so I'll pass. But I do believe the foods we choose to consume and the drinks we choose to drink can promote wellness by creating an environment within the body that is hostile to cancer cell proliferation. Everyone has cancer cells in their bodies all the time. Preventing them from spiraling out of control is not entirely a crap shoot. It's a lifestyle overhaul focusing on nutrition, supplements, exercise, oxygen, and mind/body medicine. What you THINK can make you ill or at least, more prone to illness, but it's all within your power to change this.
I think many people are uncomfortable with this level of responsibility when approaching their own health. It's worth the effort though.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 22, 2015)

Have some 80% in the fridge imp so you just reminded me to go get a small square , darn it I walked 4 km this afternoon 
it's just after 6 pm now


----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

chic said:


> *There's too much sugar in dark chocolate for me so I'll pass. But I do believe the foods we choose to consume and the drinks we choose to drink can promote wellness by creating an environment within the body that is hostile to cancer cell proliferation. Everyone has cancer cells in their bodies all the time.* Preventing them from spiraling out of control is not entirely a crap shoot. It's a lifestyle overhaul focusing on nutrition, supplements, exercise, oxygen, and mind/body medicine. What you THINK can make you ill or at least, more prone to illness, but it's all within your power to change this.
> I think many people are uncomfortable with this level of responsibility when approaching their own health. It's worth the effort though.



Chic, I believe the chocolate used in baking, contains virtually no sugar, other than a squidgen of natural sugar, maybe. It's gosh-awful bitter-tasting!

The concept of malignant cells being present most of the time has crossed my mind often. Never opened a technically-backed discussion, though. Asked doctors, who "pooh-poohed" the idea. Where did you draw your idea of this from? It's generally thought one cell suddenly goes berserk, and the result is runaway proliferation. I never saw that as realistic, myself   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2015)

Sorry...  but VERY dark chocolate tastes disgusting...

I am on my third bottle of Qunol... a liquid CoQ10 antioxidant..  and skipping the chocolate


----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Sorry...  but VERY dark chocolate tastes disgusting...
> 
> I am on my third bottle of Qunol... a liquid CoQ10 antioxidant..  and skipping the chocolate



Not to be sorry! I don't advocate eating baking chocolate; it IS disgusting-tasting! I thought someone might know for sure whether "80" cacao chocolate is 20% sugar. I _would _​like to hear more about the stuff you mention though, QS.    imp


----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

*4 km......*



Kadee46 said:


> Have some 80% in the fridge imp so you just reminded me to go get a small square , darn it I walked 4 km this afternoon
> it's just after 6 pm now



Kadee, I think that's about 2.4 miles; pretty good! We try for 3 miles each time, but depending on aches & pains, and groans, well, ........

imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you!   imp


----------



## Lon (Sep 22, 2015)

The "Antioxidants Benefit of Red Wine has been challenged but I will continue to drink it daily anyway.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2015)

Lon said:


> The "Antioxidants Benefit of Red Wine has been challenged but I will continue to drink it daily anyway.




I'm a very big fan also...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2015)

Speaking of red wine  ... does anyone have opinions about taking Resveratrol capsules? 

I've read a lot of good information about the supplement, but what is the down side? 
If it is all they claim it to be, why aren't we hearing more about it.. ?


----------



## imp (Sep 23, 2015)

*Resveratrol*

*"Food sources of resveratrol include the skin of grapes, blueberries, raspberries, and mulberries"
From:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resveratrol#Cancer

*One need not consume alcohol to ingest resveratrol, but I, too, like my wine! Wiki claims "limited evidence of" various benefits. 

I would not think supplements would do any harm, but in the case of chemicals like phenols, excess intake is likely to not be a good thing. Resveratrol is a _natural phenol, _while Phenol itself is Carbolic Acid, a nasty substance capable of burning the skin, and doing serious damage if inhaled or ingested. QuickSilver is likely well-acquainted with that stuff! 

Thinking further, a glass of red wine probably required a great deal more that that, of grapes to produce it, so wine may be a more intense source than eating fruit.
Just my thoughts.    imp


----------



## chic (Sep 23, 2015)

imp said:


> Chic, I believe the chocolate used in baking, contains virtually no sugar, other than a squidgen of natural sugar, maybe. It's gosh-awful bitter-tasting!
> 
> The concept of malignant cells being present most of the time has crossed my mind often. Never opened a technically-backed discussion, though. Asked doctors, who "pooh-poohed" the idea. Where did you draw your idea of this from? It's generally thought one cell suddenly goes berserk, and the result is runaway proliferation. I never saw that as realistic, myself imp



OMG is unsweetened dark chocolate what you're eating? That is bitter. It does make a tasty sauce that some pour over chicken. It's called "Mole sauce". I've never had it, but I'd give it a go.

In one of the innumerable books I've read about health I learned that we all have cancer cells in our bodies. That it is normal to have them. But there are other factors that can cause them to proliferate dangerously. We all have immune systems right? So why do some people's immune systems go haywire and start attacking healthy cells leaving some people with disabling illnesses like Lupus, MS, ALS, Asthma, Rheumatoid arthritis? Even Alopecia areata and alopecia universalis are an autoimmune disorders.
I'm not a doctor. But homeopathy and nutrition do interest me mightily. This is the only reason I give for my opinions are based on personal experiences.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Sep 23, 2015)

other than the red wine....
I remain the perpetual skeptic.
Antioxidants, super foods etc.
For me personally I just don't think there is enough fact based history out there stating these things actually aid in our health.  Cancer study really is so new, versus the ingestion of things like chocolate and blueberries and such and history isn't really telling us about the past benefits Cleopatra experienced from indulging..
I can't help point out the fact to that every year our "good foods" change.  Every year our bad foods change, our ingestion and absorption of product and chemical changes, so must our reactions to these alleged good foods.
Just doesn't seem solid enough evidence for this gal.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 23, 2015)

That 85% stuff tastes horrible.... Hubby likes it..  I took a bite and ended up spitting it out.   yuck...


----------



## imp (Sep 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That 85% stuff tastes horrible.... Hubby likes it..  I took a bite and ended up spitting it out.   yuck...



Have to agree, anything over 70% or so is just too bitter! Once when I was quite small, rummaging around and eating anything sweet I could find in the house, my Mother wisely chipped of a bite-sized piece of Baker's Baking Chocolate which I popped into my mouth! What a surprise! Thought twice about chocolate after that. 

Now, bad eating habits? Others would be shocked if they could see what I do to a big HAM placed in front of me! Ah, Ah.......not obese yet, either!      

imp


----------



## jaminhealth (May 8, 2018)

The main reason I started on Pycnogenol back in 1995....the panel of doctors and researchers including Earl Mindell, said "may prevent cancer(s)....that was music to my ears.  I took it for a whole year and surprising enough, allergy and sinus issues went bye bye.

Then I found Grape SEED Extract and I'm banking on it.  Mayo and City of Hope are doing trials with this "grape" product and most evidence has been found for:  breast cancer, colon, prostate and skin cancers.  

This is my protection and prevention.   I no longer  drink wines.


----------

